# Erfolg der Woche!



## Bierzelthocker (24. Juli 2009)

habe kein Verbesserungsvorschläge-Forum gefunden... also reported es halt falls es hier falsch ist, aber schreibt es nicht in den Thread rein das ihr es getan habt...


Zum Thema: Das buffed Team hat ja regelmäßig den Erfolg der Woche gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat ein wenig die Arbeitszeit verkürzt und nette Anregungen gegeben Achievements zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat es einen bestimmten Grund das es diesen Part seit etlichen Wochen einfach nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Tennissen (24. Juli 2009)

....ich denke mal nicht dass der Thread hier falsch ist... 

und interessieren täts mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht ist ja ein netter Admin mit einer entsprechenden Antwort gerade in der Nähe???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhrprinz (24. Juli 2009)

Tja.. Erfolge bringen ja bisher wenig außer ab und an mal einen Titel oder ein Mount. Leider.. ich würde mir da mehr Belohnungen wünschen oder einen Erfolgspunkte-Händler für nette Gimmicks. Ich denke die wichtigsten Erfolge hat Buffed schon gebracht. Der Rest ist ja fürs Erforschen und Besiegen von Gegnern. 
Ich farme Grad ruf für den Diplomaten.. das ist laaaangweilig sag ich Euch.. ;-)


----------



## Unfaith (24. Juli 2009)

macht wohl zuviel arbeit bei den ganzen "newsmeldungen" die da von tag zu tag reinrauschen..

btw: /repor.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Habe es mal verschoben


----------



## Gierdre (24. Juli 2009)

Sommerpause !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (2. September 2009)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt wieso die Rubrik einfach eingeschlafen ist? Fand das immer sehr gut ?


----------



## Wizzbeast (8. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

